# Oil companies fight ND plan to slow production



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

From Yahoo.com news section: http://news.yahoo.com/oil-companies-fig ... 58121.html

Some very perceptive reader comments below the article.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The oil people want self imposed regulations? That's a joke. Who was stopping them from self imposing regulations to this point? I always taught my kids that you can have things that many with more money don't have if you take care of things. The careless will be buying new every other year, but if you take care of something it may last 20 years. Right now my old Sears garden tractor is 20 years old and still going. My 1973 Snapper lawn more gave it up last year. Taking care of those things leaves me money for things I otherwise could not afford. Guys who buy a new pickup every year ask me how I can afford a cruise to Alaska. This is where the idea of conservation is learned.

It's a shame when a reckless world burns off 3% of their natural gas, yet North Dakota burns 36% of their's. Where is our legislature? Why do we have to push our legislature to do anything even remotely conservation minded? Why was this allowed in the first place?


----------

